# 1994 Nissan Altima GXE audio problems



## waz1 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello everyone I decided to replace the stereo in my car. I bought a JVC KD-HDR1 and everything went well until I started the car to see if it was working. The first time it worked fine but now it wont turn on and neither will my dash clock. I replaced all the fuses so I know that's not the problem. Any suggestions?


----------



## snoopdogie187 (Feb 12, 2007)

I would check the fuses again. Being that it is the radio and the cock it is probably the fuse or wiring. 

I would double check the wiring to the radio. Maybe something is loss or not wired right.


----------

